# Frost Spray System w/remote and 2 Earthway S25 Liquid Sprayers



## ICEMELTER 1 (Feb 13, 2020)

I have a 6' Frost Equipment spray bar with 2 remote control 7 gpm (12V) pumps w/remotes. New cost app, $1200 and only used lightly for demo.

Also 2 Earthway S25 walk behind 6 gal sidewalk sprayers. 1 used lightly for demo and 1 new not assembled. These run about $450 new.

Make offer on all or individually. I am in Indy and can possibly deliver in Indiana. MI and OH


----------

